# 22 WMR CCI TNT



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

22 Win mag CCI TNT 30 grn bullet Anybody out their use this on game yet! This looks to be a great varmint round out to about 125 yards!


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

I have shot a couple boxes of them. They hold trajectory and energy pretty well to 75 or 80 yards, but past that they seem to drop off quicker than the old 36 and 39 grain loadings. 
The best ammunition that I have found for a .22 Mag is the 
CCI Maxi Mag+V. They shoot through my chrony at an average of 2575 and use a 30 grain hollow point. They shoot flatter than the TNT loading, I believe that the aerodynamics and ballistic coefficient are better.
Good shooting.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I have used the CCI+V ammo and love it , But that hollow point on the TNT round looks wicked.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The best ammunition that I have found for a .22 Mag is the
> CCI Maxi Mag+V. They shoot through my chrony at an average of 2575 and use a 30 grain hollow point. They shoot flatter than the TNT loading, I believe that the aerodynamics and ballistic coefficient are better.


CCI lists the Mag+V and the TNT as 2200 fps at the muzzle, 1777 fps at 50 yards and 1419 fps at 100 yards. FPE for both is 322/210/134 at same distance. Both are 30 grain and about the only difference I can see between the two is bullet design for penetration. I suspect both perform identical with penetration edge going to the TNT. Not doubting what you may be seeing with your chrony but 2575 is up in the .17HMR range as speed goes. It does sound suspect as for calibration or accuracy though.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

I am shooting at 6500 feet above sea level and 75 degrees Farenheit. I don't know if the elevation would affect the velocity, or if it would affect the chronograph. I shot the CCI Mini Mag round through my chrony yesterday, and it was reading 1215 fps. If I remember correctly, this is about correct. Could it be that I am shooting with an Anschutz 25" barrel?
I don't know what barrel length they test factory .22 Mag ammunition with. I am going to try the TNT round through the chrony today and I will get back to you on the results.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I think as far as penatratin the +v round has it over the TNT. I have shot 2 liter plastic soda bottles filled with water at 50 yards with the tnt can find most of the bullet rattling around the bottom of the jug!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Yeah I think as far as penatratin the +v round has it over the TNT.


Probable right on the +V penetrating better than the TNT. For some reason I had XTP on my mind for penetration.


----------



## bsick1 (Jul 19, 2005)

my son Shoots winchester 34 gr. with excellant results out to 125 yds. I use the CCI maxi mag + V. It seems that the winchesters do a little better job. They sure seem to frag and kill better. anything at or over the 100 mark gets a dose of 25-06


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Win 34grn black box may be the best all around performer. But my rifle likes the CCI stuff a little better, just nit picking thought.


----------



## maghunter (May 1, 2009)

:sniper: the tnt is pretty wicked on crows 80-90 yards, killed a few squirrells with them, very good round!


----------

